# Please help translate this sentence



## lobda

Hi all,

sorry, I don"t speak any Czech, but I need the translation of the next line:
"Petr, no problem, just keep up the good work."

Thank you in advance if you can help me.

lobda


----------



## Garin

It may be tricky without the context but let me try:
"To nevadí, Petře, jen v tom dobrém díle pokračuj."
Sounds a little bookish, though, I think "good work" does not have a good equivalent in Czech. Nowadays, you can hear "dobrá práce" quite often, but to me, it still is an anglicism.


----------



## lobda

It's perfect, thank you Garin, you are the man!


----------



## Tinu

If it's not too late, may I suggest something slightly more idiomatic, which would sound naturally in colloquial Czech and still heave more or less the meaning you want?

"To nevadí, Petře, jen tak dál!"

N. B.: Translation of "no problem" to Czech is slightly tricky if we don't know the context. If you are reacting to anything what Petr himself did see as a problem, then _to nevadí _is the best solution. If, however, you use the phrase "no problem" as an expression of agreement (for example with an extended deadline)  you can say for example _bez problémů_ or _v pořádku _/ _v pohodě _(the latter is much more colloquial).


----------



## wutro

is this correct? 
"Petr, žádný problém, jen udržet dobrou práci."


----------



## Garin

No, it is not, wutro.


----------

